# Tripletail Charter Giveaway



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey folks..as the water warms up I wanted to offer a free charter fishing trip for 2 people with Tripletail being the targeted species. This would be a 4 to 6 hour trip that would be all inclusive.  I will furnish drinks and lunch.

We will depart from Hickory Bluff Marina and will be on the "Reel Twisted", my 27 ft Contender.We may also do a little near shore fishing for Spanish Macs as well.  

I would prefer to run this trip during the week. Please reply to this post if you are interested.

I will pick the winners on 4/7.  It will be a random drawing.  

The date will be worked out depending on my schedule and the winners schedule and also when the fish show up in good numbers.  I would expect to run this trip before the end of April or the first week in May.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Stick (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice of you, please enter my name.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Mar 28, 2012)

Extremely nice of you, please enter my name for the drawing.


----------



## wray912 (Mar 28, 2012)

Please enter me!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Mar 28, 2012)

I would love a chance!


----------



## flying9 (Mar 28, 2012)

sounds fuun enter me please


----------



## milltown (Mar 28, 2012)

Put me in, sounds fun.  Thanks.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 28, 2012)

put Me in too, mighty nice of you for doing this


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2012)

throw my name in the hat too please.


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Mar 28, 2012)

Please add me to the list. I have never caught one before but I heard there some good eatin


----------



## sea trout (Mar 28, 2012)

please enter me for a chance captin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thats awesome, i cant make it around that time but i hope ya'll catch a boat load


----------



## morelans (Mar 28, 2012)

Heck Yea... put my name in the hat please!

Shawn Morelan


----------



## fredw (Mar 28, 2012)

Scott, what a generous offer.  Please include me and thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## jdrawdy (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice thing your doing.  Put me in please.


----------



## jkoch (Mar 28, 2012)

What a great offer. Please add my name.


----------



## reno (Mar 28, 2012)

Please put my name in the hat. This is a great thing you are doing.


----------



## brown518 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity. I'm interested.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 28, 2012)

Scott, yes please put me in for that. Its just what I need


----------



## erniesp (Mar 28, 2012)

Put me in, Thanks


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 28, 2012)

" sign me up Scottie "! Thanks for the chance Capt.!!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 28, 2012)

Holly cow, Man what an offer! Please include me!  I would love to go!  Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

Pick me !!!  Thanks Capn'!!


----------



## rockdawg (Mar 28, 2012)

Put me in the hat please. Thanks for the offer!!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for doing this for those of us like me that have never caught a TT, please put my name in the hat!!


----------



## stefan carter (Mar 28, 2012)

i want to play enter my name    thanks


----------



## watermedic (Mar 28, 2012)

This is great! I would like my sons to go as long as I can hang around and watch.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Throw my name in the hat please. Thanks.


----------



## Knotmuch (Mar 28, 2012)

Add my name good Captain.


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Please put my name in the hat too.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 28, 2012)

Would love to go, Thanks for the offer


----------



## TAS (Mar 28, 2012)

Please put my name in as well.  Thanks for the offer!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity, I'm interested.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 28, 2012)

How to get participation on GON.......Use teh word "giveaway or free" LOL!!!

....sure, I'm in.


----------



## pic217 (Mar 28, 2012)

Please count me in, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Bigdipper (Mar 28, 2012)

put my name in the hat!

Broke college student who loves to fish


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 28, 2012)

Normally I pass on these give away trips, so that others with out boats get a chance to fish, but...since it's triple tail trip, please throw may name in the hat.


----------



## doodleflop (Mar 28, 2012)

Very interested put my name in the hat. Thanks for your offer.


----------



## sharks (Mar 28, 2012)

Put my name in the drawing it would be a blast


----------



## Reelcool (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm in, put my name in the hat!


----------



## Golden BB (Mar 28, 2012)

Count me in !


----------



## ray ray (Mar 28, 2012)

nice!! Sounds like fun. i have never been tripletail fishing would love the opportunity.............Thanks


----------



## sharks2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the chance reel good of you


----------



## WoodUSMC (Mar 28, 2012)

Add me to the hat please!


----------



## Westy88 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like a blast! Count me in.


----------



## guitarman64 (Mar 28, 2012)

enter my name


----------



## morris (Mar 28, 2012)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Mar 28, 2012)

WOW! Love to go on this trip, thanks for the chance!
Put me in the drawing!


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 28, 2012)

I have never caught one, so I would love to go on this trip.
Put my name in the hat with all the others.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 28, 2012)

Captain Scott  Please enter my name in the hat...

Never put a TT "in" the boat ... but I sure had fun for 30/40 mins with a (as Troy off Swamp people) ... a big'n ... right at the mouth of Sam's creek....


----------



## ohwell (Mar 28, 2012)

Please put me in


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 28, 2012)

Please enter me I would love to take my dad on a trip one last time


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2012)

*Please enter my name - very nice offer.*

Please enter my name - Also, very nice offer.


----------



## Woodlife (Mar 28, 2012)

I would like to be entered in this great offer also.


----------



## coltday (Mar 28, 2012)

Put me down Scott, Thanks man!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to go!


----------



## quackedout (Mar 28, 2012)

I would love to go! Put me in captain!


----------



## declemen (Mar 28, 2012)

*trip*

Man that sounds awesome, Thank you for sharing your boat and experience, please put me in the drawing, I wish the best of luck to whoever goes.


----------



## killabeez321 (Mar 28, 2012)

Would be like a dream come true, please put my name in the hat thanks!


----------



## thatbassboy (Mar 28, 2012)

Count me in. Please add my name to the hat.


----------



## donald-f (Mar 29, 2012)

Captain, put me in for this trip please. Sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## Rem 742 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Please enter my name.*

Thanks, Cap. Please enter REM 742 in the drawing. Take care.


----------



## pjmax (Mar 29, 2012)

Gunna rain. See.  One in every crowd.


----------



## rifleroom (Mar 29, 2012)

*Hey Cap'n Scott...*

put me in please! Thanks!


----------



## 1crazyrebel (Mar 29, 2012)

Great thing you're doing here. I would be honored to have my name in the hat...


----------



## DawgFan (Mar 29, 2012)

My wife has never caught a tripletail and we sure like eatin' 'em. Put us in Capt. and thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)

Please put me in Captain. I'm ready.
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Bwanajim (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity Capt. Consider me entered please.


----------



## cartersvillealex (Mar 29, 2012)

Please enter my name!!


----------



## m1garand30064 (Mar 29, 2012)

Very generous of you!! Please put my name in the hat!


----------



## Gloworm (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Cap I am very interested in being your guess for this trip. I am new to the area, studying and learning the fish habits and techniques for catching them. I always look forward to your post as they are valuable resources for me. Take care, be safe and look forward to the drawing. 

Gloworm


----------



## GoSic'm (Mar 29, 2012)

Add mine to the list.


----------



## Charber (Mar 29, 2012)

Count me In!


----------



## pbmang (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome!  Thanks for the chance.  I've always wanted to catch some triple tail.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Mar 29, 2012)

Put my name too,please


----------



## FUGAZI (Mar 29, 2012)

Please enter my name. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Mar 29, 2012)

Put me in Captain and thank you for your kindness and post.


----------



## Rodsmith (Mar 29, 2012)

Great prize sir!! I would like a shot at it please.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Mar 29, 2012)

I would love a trip! Enter me please sir!


----------



## Chum (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm in! Appreciate it!


----------



## Maggie Dog (Mar 29, 2012)

Good Deal, Put my name in the hat!
Awesome offer, Thanks


----------



## brriner (Mar 30, 2012)

It's been a long time since I fished for triple tail.  Please enter my name and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Pate55 (Mar 30, 2012)

Me Too!!


----------



## divebum (Mar 30, 2012)

yes, put my name in.


----------



## Mac (Mar 30, 2012)

Please put me in also.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Mar 30, 2012)

Just an update...went scouting today after a trip...The TT's are here...hooked three..all undersized and released...saw a bruiser..had to be 20lbs plus...he was a crafty old veteran...as soon as we got within casting distance...he would slowly sink and pop up about 50 yrds away.  We saw about 10 more...but we were only there for an hour.


----------



## Woods25 (Mar 30, 2012)

Please enter my name.  Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Mar 30, 2012)

Capt Scott, Please enter my name. I would love to catch a triple tail!


----------



## rootster2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sign me up.


----------



## fishingmaddog (Mar 31, 2012)

Please add my name to the list. Thanks for the opportunity on this generous offer!!!!!!


----------



## benbill (Mar 31, 2012)

*Sign Me Up*

I've never caught a Triple Tail, and would love to have the opportunity.


----------



## louieb57 (Mar 31, 2012)

please enter my name , thanks


----------



## ddb (Apr 1, 2012)

count me in, sounds great.


----------



## Cut Bait (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for the opportunity captain.  Please add me to the list.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 1, 2012)

im in. Thanks.


----------



## BIGTMEFSHR (Apr 1, 2012)

Put me in


----------



## one_shot (Apr 1, 2012)

put my name in the hat please!


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 1, 2012)

Would love to win this trip...........


----------



## Mlrtime (Apr 1, 2012)

Would be great to go! Thanks for the chance Captain.

Enter me please.


----------



## lilbit2004 (Apr 2, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Fish for Fun (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Offer. Please enter me in your drawing.


----------



## parkerman (Apr 2, 2012)

Please enter my name into this drawing.  Very kind gesture of you!


----------



## revrandyf (Apr 2, 2012)

Please include me in the drawing...blessings


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 2, 2012)

I want to go too! What a fine offer


----------



## Colby (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Scott. Put me down.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Apr 2, 2012)

*enter trip*

Sounds fun put me in ,, that would be an awsome trip


----------



## derekarmy01 (Apr 2, 2012)

please add my name to.


----------



## john.lee (Apr 2, 2012)

Me 2


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 2, 2012)

Im in


----------



## archer47 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for doing this please put my name in the hat...


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Apr 3, 2012)

please put me in the hat.  thanks


----------



## Russdaddy (Apr 3, 2012)

Please put my name in as well!


----------



## papaz (Apr 3, 2012)

Great offer!  Please include my name also!!


----------



## gsp416dre (Apr 3, 2012)

Drop my name in the hat, please, Capt!


----------



## mudmanh41 (Apr 4, 2012)

Throw  my name in the hat Scott. I would love to catch a 10 plusTT.


----------



## BWT (Apr 4, 2012)

Please put me in. Thanks


----------



## FishermanSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

Captain, please enter me into the contest.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the chance, Scott. Me 'n my fishing buddy would be new to 3x Tail, but it sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Captain,
I'd be interested for consideration.  Thank you very much.
Tight lines,
SB


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 4, 2012)

Very generous offer.  Count me in the drawing.  Thanks very much.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Please add my name to the hat... Thanks


----------



## skippygus73 (Apr 5, 2012)

Capt. Scott, Please put my name in the hat as well.


----------



## rtv1960 (Apr 6, 2012)

Please enter me... THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## seeker (Apr 6, 2012)

I would love to do this trip.  Thank you very much.


----------



## DrewDennis (Apr 6, 2012)

Very generous! Count me in!


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great offer, I'd like a shot at it. Thanks.


----------



## MolenaPapa (Apr 6, 2012)

Please add my name to the pot.


----------



## RickyB (Apr 7, 2012)

I know you said the drawing was on the 7th but if its still open please add me to the pot
Thank you


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 7, 2012)

Same here!


----------



## Judge (Apr 7, 2012)

Add me if the drawing is still open (how did i miss this)


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 7, 2012)

If you haven't drawn yet, I'd like to be in. If I'm too late, well bad on me......didn't see the post.
Appreciate you making it available anyway.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry guys..had to make an unexpected trip to Atlanta this weekend and had no internet access.  I will draw the winners tomorrow.


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 12, 2012)

Very generous offer! Please put me in!


----------



## LTZ25 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd like to go !


----------

